# Guitar Interface & Softward



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I am going to pick up the Behringer UCG102 Guitar Interface this week. What would you guys suggest to be a good inexpensive software package to use with it? Would Guitar Rig 5 be a decent one to use? I have never done this before so I can use all the help I can get. Thanks for any suggestions you can offer.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

For no cost you could try the Amplitube Free version. It uses the same engine as the full priced version, so be prepared to download a large application. The company hopes that you will like the free version and opt to add more product, a very easy process, as you get hooked. There are a lot of amps, pedals and cabs to chose from, so chances are you will find something that excites and works for you. I have all but a few of their offerings, purchased at much reduced cost by watching for special deals and upgrades. The system works well and provides lots of wow power in the studio. I personally use a few of the models, the Orange models are fantastic, and would caution you to demo selectively and carefully.

If I didnt need he tremendous variety afforded by Amplitube I would likely be very happy with the Scuffham Amps selection. They have opted for a simpler approach, offering only a few very high quality models. They sound fantastic and having only a few models to choose makes getting away from noodling and into playing much easier.

Regardless of the direction you go be prepared to spend some time getting the software set up and tweaked to your satisfaction. Making sure you have properly gain staged the input from your instrument and spending some time adjusting the parameters will yield much better results, in my experience.

i have never used the interface from Behringer, so no comment to offer there.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks, Ron. I will give that a looksee. BTW, what interface do you use?


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Good look with the hunt, steadfastly.

i have several interfaces I use for work and pleasure. My main interfaces at the studio are a RME FF800 and a Steinberg UR824 and at home I use a RME BabyFace on my desktop and an IK iRigHD for connection to my iPad and iPhone (you can also get free versions of Amplitube for those devices).


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I downloaded Audacity and started looking at the settings last night. Does anyone have any experience with it? How would you compare Audacity with the free version of Amplitude? 

I was wondering as well how one might play YouTube music through either of the programs? Thanks for any help you might give me.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I have helped setup Audacity for several friends and locals, so let me know if you have any issues and I will try and help. It is a very basic DAW, but will likely meet all of your needs. Amplitube is not a DAW. It is an excellent amp simulator and will work either in stand alone mode or with a DAW if you wish to record.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i use and like audacity- i treat it as a digital tape deck.
its as simple to use as the old ghetto blasters and stuff we used to use.
its a good program.
but like Ron points out, its not the same thing as amplitube or guitar rig.
one cool feature amplitube and guitar rig have is a built in recorder- but im not sure of the limitations those might have.

lets say you want to record a miced up amp or acoustic guitar-
youd select audacity for that.
if youre running an electric direct into your interface, you need an amp simulator or plug in.
i BELIEVE audacity now supports plug ins- im not positive.
but if so, you could choose any number of free amp/cab simulator plug ins and try them out.
of course you could fire up amplitube, play through that, but record it with audacity- but itd be simpler just to use amplitube.

if its recording youtube stuff- then in audacity, go to file/preferences- then select the source you want to record.
itll likely be something like microsoft sound mapper or something.
you will know when its set right by going to the top right hand corner in audacity.
youll see 2 meters- one has a pic of a mic.
hit the drop down arrow beside the mic- then select "monitor input"
the meters will register any sound going in.
all its doing is recording any audio your pc is playing.
then all you have to do is hit record, then play the video- itll record the audio.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I am having a problem setting up the driver on the interface for the UCG102 Interface. I have downloaded the driver for Windows 7 which I am using and went to the control panel and thought I had set the parameters as directed but it still doesn't work? If anyone can help with this I would really appreciate any help you can give.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Reaper is a DAW that's fairly cheap. 60$


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Big love for Reaper ...there is lots of help forums/vids/VST's available for it as well. There is a lot of amp simulators in the basic download of it. 



Slooky said:


> Reaper is a DAW that's fairly cheap. 60$


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Slooky said:


> Reaper is a DAW that's fairly cheap. 60$





shoretyus said:


> Big love for Reaper ...there is lots of help forums/vids/VST's available for it as well. There is a lot of amp simulators in the basic download of it.


Thanks very much for the post, guys. My problem, I believe, is actually getting the driver set up rather than the software. I am simply not getting any sound.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

http://forum.music-group.com/forumdisplay.php?80-BEHRINGER


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> http://forum.music-group.com/forumdisplay.php?80-BEHRINGER


Thanks, Shoretyus. I did do the FAQ and sent a request yesterday for help but I guess it was too close to the weekend for them to reply but this is a good idea.


----------

